# Tips needed on increasing milk supply



## HappyHarrisFarm97

What can I do for my doe to help increase her milk supply? She is barely giving my anything. I mean anything! We are talking 2 tablespoons tops! And she had a singleton, her first, a little over 2 weeks ago. Feeding plenty twice a day including grain and alfalfa. Help! I want to make sure the little guy has plenty but I would like some milk for us too!


----------



## liz

What breed is she?
I can't say this will work for you but I currently have a FF Nigerian Dwarf that delivered a single a week ago, I milk her out 3 times a day... morning before work, 8 hours later after work and again at bedtime.. around 6:30 pm...so the times I strip her out are at 4:30 am, 2:30 pm and 6:30 pm... I get a combined total of a pint a day, once her doeling is 3 weeks old I'll separate her at night to milk in the mornings and see what she puts out with an 8 hour fill.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Alfalfa increases milk production as well,and encourage her to drink lots of water


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97

She is a Nubian so I ought to be getting lots of milk. I milked her sister last season and got about a quart and a half each milking. Just a little concerned. I will mix up some molasses water today and some ACV water to encourage her. Plus I will increase the alfalfa. I would milk her more often but when I tell you it is pointless to try milking her, I am not exaggerating. It is honestly about 4 squirts per side and she is dry. I try the bumping the udder to to get the milk to release down but nothing! She isn't even full. Just smooshy.


----------



## GoatieGranny

How much grain are you feeding her? When I first start milking a doe a couple days after kidding, I don't get much, but it increases a little bit each day, especially after about another week or so.

I feed my milking does a daily total of 7 to 8 cups of organic grain, 1 cup of sweet feed, 1/2 - 1 cup of BOSS, free choice minerals and free choice alfalfa/grass mix hay. I also give my milkers 1-2 TBS of Mo'Milk x2 per day from Molly's. http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/momilk

I separate the kids at night beginning at 2-3 weeks old. I release them to mama after I milk in the morning. (I only milk x1 per day.)

My goats are Alpines and Alpine/Toggs and I get about 1/2 gallon a day from each, more in the warmer weather, less in the dead of winter.


----------



## TDG-Farms

With that low of production, it would typically be one of two things. First she just doesnt milk. Granted, even a poor genetic dairy goat should milk more then that. Second, there is an issue with her udder like mastitis or edema that is preventing her from milking. At this point I dont think you could give her anything that would increase production. Might be worth a mastitis test.


----------



## happybleats

How does her udder feel? if its hard she is congested and needs help releasing the milk...Has she been tested for CAE? positive does can have poor milking production and trouble with congestion. As TDG said even poor genetics, poor condition, or with poor diet should give more milk..something is going on...But sometimes its just a poor milker
I had a lamancha that gave less than a cup each milking...fed her kids well but didnt feed the bucket..CAE negative...genetics were good.she was in good health..just a bad milker...she went to a pet home...


----------



## kccjer

I've got one that I'm kind of struggling with too. She has always given us at least a 1/2 gallon milking once a day with never pulling her kid. This year....we are anywhere from less than a cup to maybe a pint. I've decided it's her baby pulling everything. This years baby is way bigger than any she's ever raised before. She doesn't have edema or mastitis, just very little milk for us and we're a month into milking now. We will just keep trying.


----------



## fishin816

I would get her on a 16-18% dairy goat ration, with a 2:1 calcium/phosphorus ratio. I would also add alfalfa pellets to the dairy goat ration. And alfalfa hay would also help increase her supply. I use ADM Dairy Goat 16%. I have found ADM feeds are the BEST quality.


----------



## happybleats

> I've got one that I'm kind of struggling with too. She has always given us at least a 1/2 gallon milking once a day with never pulling her kid.


We put baby away at night at 2 weeks old , milk mom in the Am then give back baby for the day...goats will only produce what is needed, if you share milk with baby without putting him up at night the milk need will decrease as he begins graze more and nibble on hay/feed and sucks less...If you want to increase her production, try putting baby away at night and see if she can still bump up production...


----------



## spidy1

I have a doe like that, the first time she freshened she lost the baby, I was so excited to get a HALF a CUP out of her all day for weeks! By the time I dried her up, I was getting about a cup of milk. The next time she freshened, with 2 babes and me milking her, I was getting almost a GALLON!!!:wahoo: I can't wait to see what happens this year!!!! :cheers:


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97

I am nearly certain mastitis isn't an issue. There are no signs whatsoever. No swelling, no tenderness, redness, fever, etc. I haven't heard of this CAE but will look into it. Baby is a big guy. His daddy is a beast so he can't help it. We will try separating him at night. Sunday he turns 3 weeks so sounds like its time. And I was wanting to pick up some alfalfa pellets anyway. What about beet root pellets? I've been told goats go nuts over them. Any harm you can see? I am feeding her about a quart of 16% protein grain daily plus her premium alfalfa hay, free choice minerals and free choice baking soda. And I give her rice hay too but she uses that as a last resort if she is bored I guess. I always mix in BOSS with her grain. Thanks for the tips. She comes from a superb milk line so it's surprising. She has never won the most cooperative goat of the year award in my books. Not yet anyway!


----------



## happybleats

Beet pulp is fine, go easy on any new additions..maybe a handful at first...sounds like she is getting plenty of nutrician...

how is her udder..If its hard..I would think congestion...

here is an article on CAE
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97

Her udder isn't hard. It feels smooshy. I was able to get a LITTLE more from her yesterday. Maybe 1/4 cup this time. not good, but better. I have pushed more alfalfa and mixed up apple cider vinegar water which she loves. Baby seems interested too. We will keep on trying. Ill be headed to the feed store today for pellets. its unusually cold for us this winter where we live. maybe that is playing a part here too. Thanks y'all.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

You could use Molly's Herbals "Mo' Milk" (at mollysherbals.com)
I've never used it but read some good reviews.


----------



## fishin816

You could also start topdressing her feed with CalfManna.


----------



## TDG-Farms

If her udder is hard and you are not getting any milk out, something is wrong. If its not mastitis, Id guess a congested udder.


----------



## liz

From the sounds of things, and the fact that her udder is soft and "smooshy".... I'm betting that her buckling is emptying her before you get to her :wink:

I have that same thing going on... seems that when I'm even just 10 minutes later than usual getting to my new mama, her udder is soft and baby has a full belly, because I don't separate until kids are 3-4 weeks, it's a race to see who gets it first  Could explain why my little week old nigerian doeling weighs in at 6lbs 9 oz, all my kids double their birthweight within the first week and this little girl has done that plus!


----------



## spidy1

liz said:


> From the sounds of things, and the fact that her udder is soft and "smooshy".... I'm betting that her buckling is emptying her before you get to her :wink:
> 
> I have that same thing going on... seems that when I'm even just 10 minutes later than usual getting to my new mama, her udder is soft and baby has a full belly, because I don't separate until kids are 3-4 weeks, it's a race to see who gets it first  Could explain why my little week old nigerian doeling weighs in at 6lbs 9 oz, all my kids double their birthweight within the first week and this little girl has done that plus!


Yes, that happens!!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Whoops! I miss read and thought you it said it WAS hard. My bad


----------



## janeen128

Separate at night and milk in the AM, I bet you will see good results then. I had a youngster just one born in August he emptied her, so I had to separate.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I've never gotten usable amounts of milk while the babies are on full time. None of mine are super heavy producers and the babies will take everything they can get.


----------



## kccjer

We have had good luck in the past with Cinn....but this year her little doeling is just taking most of it. That's ok. I'm still getting a gallon of milk over a 3 or 4 day period which is usually enough for us

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## fishin816

janeen128 said:


> Separate at night and milk in the AM, I bet you will see good results then. I had a youngster just one born in August he emptied her, so I had to separate.


I start seperating the babies at night at two weeks. I milk mom in the morning, let her and the babies out for a day of fun!


----------



## Alanna Richert

fishin816 said:


> You could also start topdressing her feed with CalfManna.


How much calf manna to top dress with?


----------



## ksalvagno

Start with 1/4 cup.


----------

